# Creature comforts



## Amidala (Nov 16, 2003)

So amusing!
I love the lil hamster hes me fave!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the amoeba hehe!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 18, 2003)

I loved the one where they were interviewing the circus lion - mike in one hand, stool in the other. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Incognito (Nov 19, 2003)

Is this a film???

You're not talking about ads??


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2003)

ITV Sunday evening - about 7:15. Animations done by the same guys that did Wallace & Gromet.

The format is actually based on the old gas adverts where they recorded comments by people and then used various animated animals to get the message across - hence the title Creature Comforts.

It will make you titter.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish I could see it!  I loved those commercials.  I love Wallace & Gromit too.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2003)

> I wish I could see it! I loved those commercials. I love Wallace & Gromit too.


I'm hoping that they stick them on a DVD and sell them to the masses, that way you might get to see them.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 19, 2003)

Nick Park is quite brilliant. Chicken Run as well anyone?

Will definitely watch out for it this weekend - the kids here would surely love it.


----------



## Amidala (Nov 20, 2003)

I love chicken run too!!!
"I can't be in a pie...I dont like gravy!!"


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 1, 2003)

Did anybody see last night's episode? - about alien abductions. One of the best yet. I loved the aliens talking about the problems they had settling in suburban Britain.


----------



## Incognito (Dec 2, 2003)

I missed it again!!!


----------



## Amidala (Dec 11, 2003)

I did yep it was so funny!
*is loving it*


----------



## Incognito (Dec 12, 2003)

Saw one on Saturday - about water. It was crap.

Accidently saw it on Sunday - about cats and dogs. Was hilarious. 

Variable, I guess.


----------

